# What to start with?



## shane23ss (Jan 12, 2005)

I was wondering of the people here that teach, what do you start with when teaching a new student? Do you start with the basics and the importance of the basics or do you usually start with a technique or two to "get their attention"? If you start with a technique or two, which one(s) do you usually start with and where do you go from there?


----------



## dubljay (Jan 12, 2005)

First off I have little experience teaching, however what I have learned I will gladly share.

 When teaching anyone at all it is important to go at their pace.  Go too slow they will get bored and disinterested, go to fast they will feel they cant keep up.  

 As for new students, I begin with a technique or two.  I break the technique down completely.  In the technique I explain many basics.  In my opinion having a frame of reference for principles will aid in understanding of the basics.

 For example

 I usually pick Delayed Sword as one of the first techniques I will teach.  
 Delayed Sword is for defense against a right punch.  You step back with your left foot and block on the inside of the arm.  Grab the opponents wrist with your left hand deliver a lead leg front kick to the groin followed by a right outward chop to the neck.

 I use this technique to explain stances, power principles, guidelines for blocking.  

 I think it helps the person understand the principles when they have a frame of reference to apply them to.

 I usually dont got much farther than a couple techniques for the first couple of lessons so they get the idea of the principles.

 I hope this helps.

 -Josh-


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, that's what I was looking for. I just wanted people's personal opinion on what the best way to start some one is.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 13, 2005)

We have a new student who just started last night. A former marine who has absolutely no problems with the attention stance *G*.  We start them off with basics first and foremost (something that we continue through every belt level) basic stances, saluting, straight punch,reverse punch, backfist,hammerfist, (blocking set) terminology, sayings,Kenpo Creed,Point of Origin, the box concept & the Fundamentals.  When they grasp the basics.. then onto the first tec, delayed sword.  We teach the first 5 Yellow tecs, Freestyle, the fundamentals (kicks etc.) after they can understand the concept of the bows, blocking and punching.  
Gotta learn those ABC's before reading 'See Spot Run'. 

~Tess


----------



## getgoin (Jan 13, 2005)

Keeping the guard up, moving around and throwing some punches on the focus mitts or kicks on the air shield. I try to make it as fun as possible for someone first starting out. After that I start to work basic movements and techniques into the action.


----------



## Drac (Jan 13, 2005)

Basics first and always..When teaching civilians I try to throw in something fun just to keep their interest..


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 14, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> We have a new student who just started last night. A former marine who has absolutely no problems with the attention stance *G*. We start them off with basics first and foremost (something that we continue through every belt level) basic stances, saluting, straight punch,reverse punch, backfist,hammerfist, (blocking set) terminology, sayings,Kenpo Creed,Point of Origin, the box concept & the Fundamentals. When they grasp the basics.. then onto the first tec, delayed sword. We teach the first 5 Yellow tecs, Freestyle, the fundamentals (kicks etc.) after they can understand the concept of the bows, blocking and punching.
> Gotta learn those ABC's before reading 'See Spot Run'.
> 
> ~Tess


I agree you have to learn the ABC's before reading.


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 14, 2005)

I think a technique should be taught fairly early to keep the newbie's attention. I mean to the beginer, the basics (being as important as they are) would get a little dry. Most people probably come into a school because they watched something on TV and want to be like that. You should probably "show them kenpo" by teaching a technique.:idunno:


----------



## Karazenpo (Jan 14, 2005)

shane23ss said:
			
		

> I think a technique should be taught fairly early to keep the newbie's attention. I mean to the beginer, the basics (being as important as they are) would get a little dry. Most people probably come into a school because they watched something on TV and want to be like that. You should probably "show them kenpo" by teaching a technique.:idunno:



Agreed Shane. It can also show them early on how basics can be tied  together with flow to show continuous motion and create a technique.


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 14, 2005)

Karazenpo said:
			
		

> Agreed Shane. It can also show them early on how basics can be tied together with flow to show continuous motion and create a technique.


Yeah that's what I was trying to say.:asian:


----------



## MJS (Jan 14, 2005)

IMO, if its a brand new student, they should have a very good understanding of the basics, prior to getting into techs.  If they don't understand the basics, the techs./katas, etc. will not be 100%.  

Now, granted, there will be students with prior exp. and people that are fast learners, so yes, there is a chance that they might get bored, as I have seen this happen.  Have I still taught a tech.? Yes. Something simple, but again, I still stressed the importance of the basics.

Mike


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 14, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> IMO, if its a brand new student, they should have a very good understanding of the basics, prior to getting into techs. If they don't understand the basics, the techs./katas, etc. will not be 100%.


 I understand that Sir, I meant teach them something simple at first to get them bit by the kenpo bug. Of course later, as the basics were refined, so would the original technique, don't you think?



> Now, granted, there will be students with prior exp. and people that are fast learners, so yes, there is a chance that they might get bored, as I have seen this happen. Have I still taught a tech.? Yes. Something simple, but again, I still stressed the importance of the basics.
> 
> Mike


Completely agree here.


----------



## MJS (Jan 14, 2005)

shane23ss said:
			
		

> I understand that Sir, I meant teach them something simple at first to get them bit by the kenpo bug. Of course later, as the basics were refined, so would the original technique, don't you think?



Sorry for the confusion my friend, and thank you for the clarification!! :asian:  :ultracool 

As for the tech...I usually would start with Delayed Sword, and go from there.

Mike


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 14, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> Sorry for the confusion my friend, and thank you for the clarification!! :asian: :ultracool
> 
> As for the tech...I usually would start with Delayed Sword, and go from there.
> 
> Mike


:asian:


----------



## Lotus Flower (Jan 14, 2005)

I always start the same.  Introduce yourself and exchange names.  A great place to start.  Don't dazzel them, just teach them.  Basics,Basics,Basics.

Michael


----------



## Ray (Jan 17, 2005)

I like to try to teach on the first lesson:
1) Star Block
2) 3 Techniques (I try to share Triggered Salute, Lone Kimono and Five Swords; depending on how it goes, I may not teach all three and/or teach from the yellow techniques). 
3) A kicking set that consists of Ball kicks, Roundhouse kicks and Side Kicks.

For me, it's easier to teach the basics within the techniques and sets.


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 18, 2005)

Ray said:
			
		

> I like to try to teach on the first lesson:
> 1) Star Block
> 2) 3 Techniques (I try to share Triggered Salute, Lone Kimono and Five Swords; depending on how it goes, I may not teach all three and/or teach from the yellow techniques).
> 3) A kicking set that consists of Ball kicks, Roundhouse kicks and Side Kicks.
> ...


That makes a lot of sense. Obviously the basics are important. Seems like a good way to kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## OC Kid (Jan 19, 2005)

I usally put them in a horse and teach them to make a fist properly, punch with a downward block and a front kick. Next class I build on it


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 20, 2005)

I think starting with the basics is the way to go, especially if you have students who are really passionate about learning. Sometimes it seems though as if you have to do something to "hook" some people. I remember when I was a cherry green belt, LOL, I laugh cause I thought I was tough in those days, but anyway, we had a young guy come in the school who had a 1st degree BB in TKD. This guy was all about how high he could kick, and do the splits, and all that stuff. He had one heck of a chip on his shoulder. I remember my instructor noticed that caused he kind of turned up the heat a little. He was teaching some students Leaping Crane, and he went through it a few times kind of slow, then he did one at full speed. When he was finished, he walked over to the new guy and said "didn't kick to high on that one, did I?" The guy just stood there. I remember I thought that was pretty funny. Anyway, the guy ended up joining up and the rest is history.


----------



## TSUKIMASTER (Jan 21, 2005)

good basics are absolutly necessary to build upon for future learning, BUT during the first or second class you have to throw in a "zinger", something showo the student that they will not just kicking and punching for 6 years before they get a black belt.  Give them the "main course, but entice them with the "desert".


----------

